
From Cod to Codpieces: Benjamin Franklin’s Guide to Food and Sex - pepys
http://notchesblog.com/2015/10/22/benjamin-franklins-cod-piece/
======
charlieflowers
FYI, it's more about cod than sex.

------
jlarocco
Why are so many sites lately adding big annoying modal "Subscribe to my
newsletter" boxes? Do people really sign up for that crap?

It's silly. Add an RSS feed and get out of my face.

